# Family Christmas Photos (Picture heavy duh!)



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

A non-photographer friend of mine took some photos of Brittney, Eric, Hylke and myself. Here are a few of the decent ones. 






































































This photo makes me laugh, we're ALL making faces. Even Eric.











Myself and my boys.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

I took the rest of these photos obviously! 


Few photos of the boys running about in their wreaths.






























































































Few more in the next post!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Few more photos of the boys.

I spent an hour on each horse cleaning them before I took these. In the time it took me to grab Eric, Hylke rolled on one side. So he's dirty on ONE side. In a flash, before I could stop him Eric rolled but he is a THOROUGH roller, and rolled good on both sides. So they're clean and dirty! Grr!





















Santa Hylke modeling his blanket that finally got here. He doesn't have a very thick winter coat and it's normally COLD COLD here, like below zero at night. Nothing like Texas where he's been at for the last two years. Of course it's warm again and I dare say I'll be mowing our grass come Christmas morning.



Eric and Hylke










Eric before he rolled and Hylke's clean side.










Boys in their matching halters. I bought the name plate halter for Eric last year for Christmas. Brittney bought Hylke one this year for Christmas!










Hylke's clean side. Isn't he thick!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

"Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh ERIC, you're in TROUBLE!"










Hylke's dirty side.











Kicking up his 17 year old heels!



















Hylke's big canter. 









My pretty boys.










Goofy horse.




















Tellin' me off. LOL!



















Hylke's halter









Clean side AND dirty side. LOL









Pretty eyes.




















This is totally my favorite photo EVER.











The END!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great photos!!! Congrats on getting him! Saw on cowboy magic about the story behind him....awesome!!

Love the pics though, the matching halters are very very nice too! I really like that red blanket too! Pops out on him perfectly!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

These are awesome! Your horses are beautiful!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Gorgeous pictures!! I agree with which one is your favorite


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

I love them all!!! The black one,,a friesan if my guess is good? Very pretty!!


----------



## luckyT (Apr 26, 2011)

I love the black horse!! What breed is he?


----------



## luckyT (Apr 26, 2011)

BTW great pics!!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

The black one is indeed a Friesian!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Great pics, gorgeous boys!!


----------



## roljess (Oct 19, 2007)

Beautiful boys!! and they look like they were having a great day too!


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow what beautiful horses! 

My friend and I got bored so we each drew one of your horses and then put them together haha. We decided we would share it with you. (Hope you don't mind)


----------



## SoBe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pretty!!
Your friend did an excellent job on the photos of the horses running around in their wreaths! Love those!
Hylke is Gorgeous!!


----------



## xxnoreinsxx (Dec 20, 2011)

stunning horses!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Gorgeous horses =)


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Drawing is too funny! Thanks!

Thanks everyone.  I have been so busy with work and then I got sick. AGAIN, so I've been blah blah blah. 

Thanks so much for all the comments.


----------

